# Replacement Parts for Seasonal Visions International Animatronics?



## Scifideity (Sep 25, 2016)

Anyone found a source for replacement gear boxes and motors? I have a Lunging Werewolf from Halloween Express from years ago that started clicking last year. Troubleshot it down to what sounds like a gear missing teeth in the head back motor/gearbox assembly for the howl animation. Looks like a common part since it's also the same one used for his side to side motion. Looking for a source or alternative if anyone's found one?

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might try these sites:

https://www.mcmaster.com/gear-boxes

https://www.surpluscenter.com/Gear-Reducers/Gearboxes/


----------



## Scifideity (Sep 25, 2016)

RoxyBlue said:


> You might try these sites:
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/gear-boxes
> 
> https://www.surpluscenter.com/Gear-Reducers/Gearboxes/


Thanks.  I'll poke around on those sites and see if anything looks like a good fit but at first glance they're higher end metal versions and cost more than the animatronic itself.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could also try this site - less expensive but unknown as to whether they have what you're looking for.

https://www.scientificsonline.com/

Seasonal Visions International has a US-based location, but it appears from on-line comments that their customer service is somewhat lacking in responsiveness.


----------



## Scifideity (Sep 25, 2016)

Success!

Well, sort of. I tracked down a customer service # 855-428-3921 that has a voicemail and recording letting you know you can leave a message with info or send an email to [email protected]

Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope you find the part through an official channel, but have never had much luck getting any legit support. An alternate solution might be 3D printing? I just did a search on Thingiverse and someone posted a gear for a "lunging halloween prop." Probably a long shot that it's the exact part, but shows people are finally starting to fix things themselves when the original manufacturer can't/won't. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2607991


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I happened to find this video discussing some gear replacement as well... possibly something of use here:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are links to a couple of gear assortments that may contain the part you need - https://amzn.to/2TyPlO5 and https://ebay.to/2Z7vqer


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

If you can't find the gear box then you may need to do some fab work and use something from Servo city or the like. FYI I have 3D printed gears before and they work OK but are not a good as Cast plastic gears. At least not on my printer. You could also try Chinese suppliers like Wish or Ali express as well.


----------



## lamp115 (Oct 18, 2019)

Yikes, I've been having issues with props from them as well-- 7ft towering wolf.
Hopefully it gets fixed, good luck.


----------



## FS3 (Nov 5, 2012)

I bought a Helga Toadgutter last Friday that the head worked but disappointedly the arm would not sway . I found a couple issues inside the gearbox and with a 7.99 gear set from amazon I was able to replace the split 8 tooth gear as was found in the above Youtube Video. I hope to locate a source for more of those 8 tooth gears from some RC friends.

So I'd suggest taking the gearbox apart and see if the small gear that is inside opposite the larger pulley with the rubber band is split.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Scifideity (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi guys. Finally getting back to this topic. Right after Halloween we had what I'm calling Rat Attack 2019. In the span of 2 hours rats chewed through my PEX water pipes in 3 different locations between the 1st and 2nd floors. I literally had a monsoon in my garage, another in the Kitchen and a final one in the dining room. It's been a disaster to clean up and get all the insurance dealt with. Everything is FINALLY restored (did a kitchen remodel since everything was toast anyway). I can start diving back into projects again now that the Garage is no longer storage central.

I'll check out the gear links provided. Thanks for those. 

I heard back from Seasonal Visions International directing me to reach out to Morris Costume who is the distributor. Morris got back to me letting me know its a discontinued product and they have no replacement parts but I should check with the Manufacturer, Seasonal Visions International... 

So I've reached out again to SVI letting them know Morris punted back to them and since they were the manufacturer I'd think they would know where they source their parts from and could they please let me know or let me order through them. 

The waiting game begins again.... 

In the mean time I'll explore the other suggestions above. I have the same prop in the Youtube video that has a bad main board but the gear he replaces is in a different box from the one I have issues with. 

Time to just tinker with it and see what I can rig up in case they come back with the expected "we don't have the parts or contact info" answer.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you disassembled it yet? Post a picture of the gear/gears that are broken or affected. Depending on how complex they are I may be willing to take a stab at modeling and printing a replacement on my 3d printer.


----------



## whichypoo (Sep 5, 2009)

need to keep tabs on this thank you


----------

